
Java Language Support for Visual Studio Code Has Landed - TimonVS
http://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/09/19/java-language-support-for-visual-studio-code-has-landed/
======
kapv89
A java IDE written in JS. This is kind of "historic" in its own way.

~~~
0xFFC
Actually Swing is dead end in my perspective, no matter how much JetBrain
tries to improve it(forget about Oracle, they don't even care about Swing), it
sucks, in so many dimension. Even after investing so much money and time, they
could have much better UX with other options.

I had my eye in standalone version of Eclipse Che. But VSCode with Java
support is actually is so great. Smooth UI with minimum latency.

~~~
sambrady
Of course Oracle doesn't care about Swing, because there's already a
replacement for it called JavaFX in active development.

~~~
0xFFC
Discontinuing Scene Builder sent mixed message about Oracle seriousness about
JavaFX either.

------
616c
I do not want to crap on either RH or MS devs and the volunteers around
surronding projects, but I really like the idea of building backends you can
plug into various editors of your own choosing.

\- Java and emacs/vi: eclim \- .Net and whatever: OmniSharp \- Haskell and
whatever: scion

These are all so-so examples. But I wish we would move more towards this
notion of abstracting backends out.

I am one of those jackasses who loves emacs. And I should be able to impose
that on myself AND only myself. I think we are reaching a point where tool
lock-in a la Visual Studio and even in the open source space with projects
like neovim-spacevim and spacemacs shows we are not cool with it.

So is it possible for me to run this JS backend for Java parsing and replace
eclim? Haha.

~~~
iLemming

      Right. IDEs and editors appear, get their hype, some stale, others get forgotten, people get attached and then whine for years about shortcomings and weak support for certain languages and complain about lack of specific features. Or fell into Stockholm syndrome without slightest realization of how miserable and inefficient their workflow has become.
       Who remembers Borland C++ Builder? who uses Komodo or TextMate today? And now check the number of projects on Github written in Emacs Lisp. 
       No matter how popular those shiny, fast and noisy F1 supercars would be - there always will be plenty of enthusiasts who'd rather choose Nascar, with its simplicity, openness and customizability. 
      No IDE or editor would ever get even close to the power of Emacs. And the power of Emacs lies within its extensibility. I am not worried about other editors or IDEs getting better, faster or shinier. Because Emacs already can do same things better, or will be doing them better someday soon.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I coded in emacs for 20+ years and switched to clion last year for c++ work
because of things like "good autocompletion" and "refactoring" and "warning
about issues before compiling". Emacs has minimal autocompletion facilities,
but for ideological reasons it does not and may never have many of the other
features.

I still use emacs for non-coding text editing, and sometimes for python code
and emergencies, but I've moved away from it big time.

p.s. please fix your formatting, that quote is unreadable.

------
Hydraulix989
Interesting that RedHat is the driver behind this.

~~~
bitmapbrother
Don't see why. They're big into Java over there.

~~~
sremani
Don't they own JBoss ?

~~~
bitmapbrother
They do. They're also responsible for the Shenandoah low latency GC.

------
bcg1
Would love to see a vim plugin that can function as a client for the server
component. eclim works well but it would be great to have an alternative, or a
company like redhat to help out with that effort.

~~~
banashark
Check out how neovim works with the various backends. F# has the FSAC (F# Auto
Completion) that calls to a running mono process for auto-completion,
syntastic/type checking, etc. It's also how the Ionide plugin for VSCode
works. Really awesome work.

------
copperx
I'm a bit surprised it _didn 't_ have Java support already.

~~~
Analemma_
"support" in VSC is kind of a multi-tiered thing: you can have basic support
with just syntax highlighting, or if you can hook it up to a server providing
the appropriate language intelligence, then you can have
refactoring/debugging/etc. VSC had Java syntax highlighting before, and a
plugin that helped shell out to javac, but that was about it. Now it's getting
the full package.

~~~
copperx
Awesome. Thanks.

------
overcast
Now if we could only get proper SFTP support, I'd be off of Sublime for good.

~~~
iamcreasy
Why would you be using Java without an IDE? Aren't Java/C# are one of few
language that really benefit from a fully fledged IDE?

~~~
sremani
Intellisense Yes. Bulky IDE, not always.

~~~
iamcreasy
Is this trade-off worthy? You gain performance but you are sacrificing huge
amount of features. And once you add those features performance will always
suffer.

~~~
nojvek
If intellisense + debugging get you 90% there, do you need a heavy IDE?

